# Another Coyote falls for Yellerdog Calls! (pics)



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

Saturday morning I headed out to the sheep farm I have recently been hunting. Of the four previous times I had hunted there, I had been successful twice. Because of this 50 percent kill ratio there, and the fact that success does not seem to come that easily here in Michigan, I had my doubts as to whether I would call in any coyotes. 

For the first time I was carrying only calls that I made. One was a Howler. One of them was a distress call that I had called one in with the first time I had used it. I did not plan to use this one though, as I had just made what I hoped to be an even better one. This improved distress call was the third call I carried with me. 

I setup at an intersection in the fencerows dividing the sheep pastures. It was T shaped with a lane cutting through. It gave me a good view of the entire large pasture where I expected to see them and a partial view of another. 

I began the calling sequence with two howls, waited a few minutes did two more. At the 10-min. mark I began with the new distress. I would call for a min. or two then wait 3-4 minutes then start again. I wasnt calling to aggressively at first, I wasnt in any hurry, just enjoying the morning and getting a feel for the new call. Nearly a half-hour had passed and I decided to give the call a good work out. I began blowing away and really getting into it. I was giving a spirited rendition of a critter in serious trouble. I got so involved in this that I kind of forgot what I was really out there for. I think I even may have been writhing in mock pain. Suddenly I noticed something staring at me! Standing there 95 yards away, at the 2 oclock position was a coyote. It must have thought that I was the biggest ugliest rabbit he ever saw (or maybe just the strangest, dumbest human). Regaining my senses, I tossed the call aside, spun as I raised my .243 and fired before he had a chance to consider his choices and disappear into the small valley behind him. This all happened in a 5-10 second period once I noticed him. After the shot I looked at my watch. It was exactly 30 minutes from the first Howl. I did a few whines a little more distress to see if anything else was hanging around, but after 5 minutes I had to go check it out.

I was quite sure I had gotten him, but with the dead grass being kind of tall where he stood I couldnt be certain. He had disappeared immediately when I shot. A short walk confirmed the kill; he lay right where he had been standing when I saw him. The .243 had toppled him right there. 

When I left the farm the owner was already gone for breakfast. I left him a note telling him that I was successful for the third time in five trips. I told him that either I was getting pretty good at this coyote hunting stuff or he had way to many coyotes!








The Coyote and I








The Coyote and the calls used


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Congradulations!!!! 

Sure is a great feeling being succesful using tools you have made yourself.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Good job yellerdog! I did not get out this year but did manage to pick one up on a deer hunt. Was the fur in good shape or pretty beat up? its hard to tell in the photos.



Good job!


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

Bluedevil, it is definately more special using calls that I crafted myself. It's also fun making them!

Taxidermist,
The fur is getting pretty thin now. It's past time for any good fur I think. I won't hunt them anywhere now but on the sheep farms. If I don't do some hunting on them I will likely be replaced. Of the 2 that I hunt, one has had lambs for six weeks and the other is starting to have them now. Both have had serious predation problems the last several years.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats Yellerdog


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Great write up...I enjoyed your story...

Marc


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

awesome. It is always nice to hear about others success. Not only are the stories great, but you often learn new ways and things to try.

Jason


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats!
Good story. Using things you made yourself really makes a hunt a little more special.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice job did not get any this year only went out twice. I guess i need a sheep farm somewhere. HaHa


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

where abouts in michigan did u tag the coyotes(more specific than lamb farm) if u dont mind telling us.


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks Guys, I'm glad you enjoyed the story and pictures. I hope to have some more to tell in the future. I enjoy calling coyotes more than any other hunting I think. Although I do deer hunt a lot, I find this more challenging.

Franky, No I don't mind telling. I live and hunt in Lenawee County. I live near Tipton and my shop is in Clinton. I have a small Tool & Die shop so that is why I am able to make the calls. I already had the equipment so thought I might as well use it for a hobby also. Making my own calls just makes the coyote hunting all that much more fun.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

Congradulations yellerdog.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Very rewarding to make your own calls and then to harvest an animal with them. 

CONGRATS TO YOU!!


----------

